# New additions to the rig (LED)



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I view the forum often but post very little here so hopefully some of you that are interested in LED's can benefit from my trial and error. I've posted pics of my initial setup before but I will do so again. This is 6 24 watt LED work lights. I believe I paid somewhere in the neigborhood of $27 each from DHgate.com. They are mounted on a rail made from welded black iron pipe and coated multiple times with spray plastic coating. I will eventually recoat them in spray on bed liner. It is wired to a trolling motor plug at the front of the boat. The entire system is held in place by 6 bolts that can be easily removed but I keep it on most of the time. It works great for hunting in the delta in the wee hours of the morning.












































I've been running this setup for over a year and I will say that it has pros & cons like any setup will. 

Pros: 
- I can run forever on one deep cycle battery
- No worrying about a generator, noice, fumes, etc
- Compact compared to other setups that use HPS lights

Cons:
- Light penetration in deeper water is an issue
- Not very efficient in murky water


Me & my floundering buddy have been talking about the need to rig up something submersible. I did a lot of reading & research trying to figure out the best way to accomplish this. I considered building my own submersible LED light (10w mr16 12v bulb) and making a PVC housing but this didn't seem very economical and would be rather bulky. I decided to go with some 12v pond/aquarium lights that are rated at 800-100 lumens. I figured three of them would work and I could mount them to a piece of starboard somehow. I plugged a light up the other night to test it and one of them was insanely bright, 3 is going to be badass. We decided to use another piece of steel and ubolt it to the front support beam of the current setup. We then used ubolts to attach a piece of steel pipe that uour submersible pvc setup will slide through, using a pin to set it at different depths. All of this has been coated with bedliner to prevent rust, hopefully I can get some complete photos of the setup tomorrow.










































Hopefully I can post more pictures soon but wanted to share in case any of you were looking for LED ideas.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That rig looks familiar.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's really a nice setup.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that your pet boar laying on the front deck


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> Is that your pet boar laying on the front deck


 
He tried to hitch a ride and I obliged.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> That rig looks familiar.


 
Me and #2 are about to go throw it in the water because we have cabin fever. Should be epic.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

How did you train the pig to sleep on the bow like that


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

dustyflair said:


> How did you train the pig to sleep on the bow like that


Prolly a dose of lead poisoning...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jsh1904 said:


> Me and #2 are about to go throw it in the water because we have cabin fever. Should be epic.


Better take your rain coat and a rod reel


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty good and good idea plugging it into the troller....I'm still waiting to see how well mine will do on a good night....4x500 watts.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> Looks purty good and good idea plugging it into the troller....I'm still waiting to see how well mine will do on a good night....4x500 watts.


 You will like them once you figure them out,and find some fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Better take your rain coat and a rod reel


 
You can say that again :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The bay down in Destin was glass last night!!!! Too bad Lou's still has my boat!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> The bay down in Destin was glass last night!!!! Too bad Lou's still has my boat!!!!


Sad part is the top foot is fresh water.... I wonder how fast all this rain will mix with the bay water. And how long for it to clear up enough to see?


----------



## needtofish (Jul 6, 2013)

that looks like a cool set up, where did you find the 12 volt pond lights all ive seen are 110


----------



## needtofish (Jul 6, 2013)

do the 24 watt led lights get very hot


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

You can find th3 12v pond/aquarium lights at any of the wholesale china websites. I have had good luck using www.dhgate.com. Shipping can take up to 30 days so I bought mine on ebay from this guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130896510781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

total came to about $37. None of my LED's get hot at all.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

needtofish said:


> do the 24 watt led lights get very hot



LED's do not get hot.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

have YOU gotten a chance to use the new LED setup? how do you like them, Im thinking og getting a few to run on a bettery to eliminate the generator. Currently running 4 halogens on a honda ex 1000


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've run the above water ones for a while and like them.


----------

